# My buddy scores two 40 inchers at West Branch



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

For the report see post number 1129...bottom of the page

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=67416&page=38


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

message edited out for just plain meaness...


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Your concern for the well being of Muskies seems genuine. You could have made your point in a more positive way , in my opinion. If a person wants to take pics of their fish, that is their option. 

You stated that you RIPPED me in the past for mishandling a fish, I donot remember you doing that. You also state that I take pics of all my fish, how you would know something like that is beyond me. This year I have taken pics of three of the thirteen fish I have boated, the conditions were fine for those three pics. I usually fish by myself so my camera is in the same postion each time, and they are NOT of the same fish.

I started posting pics years ago to create some interest on this Board for Muskie fishing. I think that in some small way I may have helped create some interest. I have always tried to add some info with the pics to help others.

I have not posted much this year, it seems others are posting , so I did not see a need to do that. Again, your concern for the well being of Muskies is noted. 

John


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I enjoy reading Vince's posts. I like seeing the fish caught and the baits that caught them.
If his posts upset you so much - don't read them.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics and the report.

The smile on your face says it all.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
esox62: lighten up....life is too short


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

WOW!! Someone should have went to bed at 3:13 am instead of posting this @#@$..Woke up and posted in a positive manner..Maybe start one on the MANY MUSKIE sites. Sure are a lot of those guys boasting and taking pics(out of the water) of sub par Fish IN late June. What is a sub par fish anyways ???


Another WOW...VC1111 lure making Theres a head scracther... You don't want to see his lures Don't look up his posts..I for one enjoy reading about his adventures and seeing his skill at work..He is one skilled craftsman.Thanks for showing your work...

luredaddy Your stories and pics have got me inspired to fish for those toothy critters..I hope you don't stop posting about your catches/releases as many of us enjoy reading them. 

Be postive esox62 Your message will get though to more that way..I'm one that needs to learn more about care,handling,tools, etc. but turned you off after the first line 

Better sign off now As i feel MISFIT looking over my shoulder getting ready to smack the back of my head...LOL Just joking Buddy, But i know your close by..


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

> why must we see your bait pics and your painting prowess each time you decide to post pics of muskies..i dont get it . yes your work is very nice but you seem a bit full of yourself to me.


If a guy can't post pictures of his homemade lures on a tackle making thread, where can he post them????

esox62, Posts like yours are why people don't make reports & they keep lurking. If a fella' wants to post pics of his artwork he calls lures & the fruit of his labor, I want to see & read about it. He should be proud of that!

vc1111, Keep the posts comimg. You've inspired me into making my own lure.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

esox62, I am sending you a friendly (and I mean that sincerely) response via private message.


----------



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

I have never come to this site to read a post like esox62. vc1111 I am glad you had a good day on the water. Nice fish brother! I fish for those fish at the branch late summer. Catch my share with my 12 year old son. Do what I can to capture the memory, (pictures and all) revive the fish and let em go. Could care less what anybody has to say about it in cyberspace. Like the song says "God is great, beer is good, and people are crazy!" 

Come on, insult someone over a fish! You got to be kidding me...


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

What does the "I could see Red Fins from 100' away" mean ?
the more red the fin turns means the fish is dying or getting in worse shape?


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

i get a picture of every msukie i catch if i gotta pull her outta the water to do it then ima do it.. hope noone ever rips me in person  .......love the pics vc1111 keep showin em.


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

vc1111 awesome fish and nice pictures! that's a great day out there!

oh, and why would anyone ever rip luredaddy on the topic of muskie? seems to me that he sure knows what he's doing with that species...plus he's one of the nicest, most helpful people that i've turned to for advice about fishing.


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

Talk about a reponse to a post that needs deleted....

After 5 yrs on this site and a few more on the old one, this is my first time even responding to something like this....

Hey VC1111-
If no one else will, I apologize for a fellow member who has over 300 + posts, and has not realized how such a negative post affects everyone here.

Keep your posts coming for I too am inspired by yourself and luredaddy...i live right by WB and i appreciate the reports....

If somone had photos or video of folks actively messing up a musky release, killing the fish over and over, I could MAYBE understand a response like the one given....but to just rip into someone like that...find another board to do that....

Hey, I hear they still like that kinda stuff over on an unmentionable steelhead site .... go over there to rip people. Folks here won't miss it at all.

steely123


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Esox62, Couple of points that need addressed:

A. Where are you fishing that the water temps are 84 degrees? Your neighbors pool likely does not have muskies in it.....

B. I'm sure Vince and John both take your comments very seriously, as they need some lessons on releasing fish, because they catch so few. Taking the hooks out IN THE NET, and lifting the fish for a picture does no more ware and tear on a fish than simply releasing it. 10 seconds out of the water MAX.

C. Measuring a fish, like you said, "its obvious no one measures their fish", would take even more time and stress on the fish. Eye-balling a 40" is no crime. Who are you, the musky police?????

D. Jealously? 10 or 12 muskies this year? Luckymusky might be bad choice of username! There's guys on here (Vince, John, etc. etc., the people you are bashing) that catch 12 fish in a week. Maybe it's time to ask for a little advice instead of criticizing someone else's posts. 

I, like a lot of my fellow muskie fisherman, spend a lot of time, money, and effort to get on the water and fish for muskies. I may only get out 2 or 3 times in a month. When I do catch a fish, releasing a fish unharmed is my number one priority. Taking a quick snapshop of a healthy fish ready to explode out of the net is my business, not yours. Go preach somewhere else. Oh yeah, and Muskies Inc is the reason why we have the fisheries we do today. I'd start to open your ears a little more than your mouth.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Vince and John,

I typically "lurk" on your posts simply to admire the photos. You're both great fishermen with a true passion for the sport. The reason I typically leave the posts to others is because I am a bass guy, so don't usually have anything valuable to say. I did, however, feel the need to let you both know that I appreciate the beauty of the fish you catch, the quality reports you give, and the craftsmanship that goes into the lures you create. 

The only comment I will make regarding the negative post is in response to the "we've all seen the pics of him in his stance with a 35" who cares.." point that was made. I think I can safely say I speak for many others on this one. WE CARE! Seeing the pride you guys take in the pursuit and LEGAL catch-photo-release of these fish inspires me to get out more and go after the species I love to catch.

Keep 'em coming guys, as I'm positive there are more guys like me enjoying your work.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

jim, the branch was 84 surface yesterday. you know the stress that kind of heat puts on fish. i water release when the water hits 80. the odnr is why we have our muskie program. m.i. monies stay in wi. and mn. been like that forever...it was a stupid post that i regret most of. im a prick and know it.

tatonka...exactly.
mirrormike...yep, s houda hit the hay.
john..they just look the same. i do the same thing with my camera.

the whole thing with tomasko just got me too pissed. i was watching the whole show over again on the water...! last year he had a show with darcy egan at west branch. they hoisted a 48" in the boat, the fish thrashed everywhere, picked it up, dropped it, took pics, talked awhile, in the july heat holding the fish,put it back and you never really saw the fish swim away..anyway, the ego comments were way out of line and got directed at vince and john for no reason whatsoever..im sorry i offended all who read that crap..


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Pictures capture the moment, and memories why not take em? A muskie is a prized fish and if you dont take a picture your the fool!

I enjoy seeing your guy's pictures of the muskies you catch keep posting them!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

esox62 said:


> jim, the branch was 84 surface yesterday. you know the stress that kind of heat puts on fish. i water release when the water hits 80. the odnr is why we have our muskie program. m.i. monies stay in wi. and mn. been like that forever...it was a stupid post that i regret most of. im a prick and know it.
> 
> tatonka...exactly.
> mirrormike...yep, s houda hit the hay.
> ...


esox62

Glad to hear you woke up and have different feelings about this.Took more of a man to post this than the first one. You just attacked two guys that did not deserve it.I have never met either but have got to know them though this site. What i do know is that BOTH care and share very valuable information about Muskie fishing .
Never seen the show you are talking about so i have no opinion on it, but i can say that i have dropped a ski before and MAN do they thrash around Ripped my boat seat, cut my foot(Big dummy wearing flip flops ), slimmed my carpet. I was upset that i dropped it but it was a accident. Would of, Could of ,Should of But it was to late.. I now own a glove ...OK fellas it was a Canadian ski. It swam away and i hope survived. Maybe you should write those guys and state your concern . Do it in a positive way though .Don't bash them. Who knows maybe there next show they could do some teaching on handling/care after catch .......Again Way to man up for a mistake..


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

John and Vince are both great guys. I have met and talked with them both. They are the ones who got me into muskie fishing with the posts and pics.(even though Vince warned me to run away from the sport)

I did see the Darcy episode and I do think that fish was handled poorly.


----------



## LUCIUS (Nov 22, 2007)

I have met Vince and Larry on the water multiple times. They are both class people and a credit to there passions that I share. The pics and stories are great and I know they are very carefull with there fish. Vince is one of the nicest people I have met fishing
and he is very helpful and free with information. See you on the water !!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow, thank you all very much.

Esox62 and I discussed this and its all fine. I think he's a guy that is passionate about the sport and at the end of the day that is a good thing for all of us.

Thanks again for sharing Larry's success with me. 

Esox62, I hope you flag me down on West Branch one day so we can shoot the breeze and share some stories.

Vince


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

vince, the feelings mutual..i do share most of the same passions you do.. its all good..
MUSKIEJIM.....yes my username is " LUCKYMUSKY" over on "MUSKIE GUYS" board...and every other board i post messages on . that is where i usually post and will stay there.... my real name is TOM PALLOTTA... good night.


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

WOW. I too will give credit for owning up . . . NOT many people will do that these days....and I don't know ANYone that is 110% right on ANYthing.

Glad things are resolved and that is why most of us love this site out of any other. I think everyone knows the spirit in which the msg was intended....please be careful handling in the warmer temps.

I don't really think anyone wants esox62 to leave the board and 'stay there' on the musky site. . . much respect to you for apologizing...'nuff said.

Steely123


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

OGF can be a funny place sometimes... I'm very glad everything in this thread worked out. 

It's all about information and sharing. A lot of the 100,000 or so individuals that look at OGF every month just look, but it's the reports, the information, the pictures, and the stories that go along with them that keeps them coming back and inspires some of them to post and share information too. Doesn't matter if it's a muskie or bluegill, or info on how to build lures, it should all be appreciated because it helps the rest of us become better and more knowledgeable anglers. 

Thanks to everyone for sharing the reports and pictures.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Vince,
Don't stop posting! Love your detailed reports, it makes me feel like I was there... I'm sure alot of people live thru your success!


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Way to go Larry!! Two great fish!!!!


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, when it comes down to it, all of you guys are good sports and appreciate the same thing.
Glad everyone will be getting along!!!
Thats what it's all about!


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice fish. I see the heat doesn't only affect the fishing,LOL.


----------



## Mud Puppy (May 25, 2006)

No matter what fishermen are always going to have different ideas of what is right and wrong in fishing. I know this first hand because I fight with my brother and fishing buddies what is acceptable or not. I think there are bigger wars to win in the fishing community such as the problem with littering fisherman and poaching.

Even if I disagree with Esox point to a certain degree at least he points out the need to consider your actions when fishing.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Mud Puppy said:


> No matter what fishermen are always going to have different ideas of what is right and wrong in fishing. I know this first hand because I fight with my brother and fishing buddies what is acceptable or not. I think there are bigger wars to win in the fishing community such as the *problem with littering fisherman and poaching*.
> Even if I disagree with Esox point to a certain degree at least he points out the need to consider your actions when fishing.


Don't forget some of the idiots on the launch ramp


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I'm not going to say much about this as it's been cleared up all ready. I have met Tom a couple times and his post seems really out of character. Must have been a long day. I also know Vince and John and both are two of the nicest people, let alone fisherman, I know. They have helped me speed up my learning curve immensely. The first time I met Vince in person we were both in our boats and after talking for a few minutes he gives me one of his lures and says to throw it in my box. I didn't have many at the time so it was greatly appreciated but the point is he gave a virtual stranger a lure after talking on this site a few times. As you can see he is very forgiving cause if someone ripped me like that I doubt mt Scot blood would remain under the boiling point. As for John, he has helped me learn how to fish the Branch for muskie more than anyone else. He is always happy to share info with me now that I somewhat know what I'm doing. I didn't see you last week while camping John. Were you out? Tom, you need to get out more, you have some catching up to do. Heh heh. Just a little ribbing.


----------



## llunge (Jun 20, 2009)

New to the board, couldn't help but jump in. I personally have witnessed one of esox's critics abuse a poor little muskie at West Branch. They trolled him up along Goose Island, netted it off the back of their fiberglass ski boat, took the hooks out in the boat, measured all of its' 32" on the floor of the boat, took one picture with one fisherman, dropped the fish while handing the fish to the other guy, took a second picture after the timer on the camera went off and then finally sent the fish back into the lake. The entire ordeal lasted nearly 5 minutes. I doubt if the fish survived. My belief is that if you do not intend to harvest a fish for consumption you should treat it in a manner that will ensure its survival. Images of small to medium size muskies on the message board may stir the hearts of those new to muskie fishing but quite frankly they don't do much for the tried and true. If you intend to release your catch please don't beat it to death for a photo. I've fished for muskies for a lot of years in a lot of places. I've been the Muskies Inc. route as well. I can understand esox's frustration. Dedicated muskie fishermen are a peculiar and passionate lot. Experienced anglers should set an example for those just starting. Fishing, especially muskie fishing, is about the experience not just fueling ones ego. When you catch a muskie please handle it carefully, take a photo only when the situation is right. Don't be tempted to boost your ego while leaving a trail of "belly up" future trophies in your wake.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I think these fish are tougher than you guys think but just my opinion and don't reply to this as I'll never come back to this NE forum to read it...

Dang lol what a thread, I read very few of the hole thing but I guess things turned out decent...

All you musky boys are great and I enjoy the lure pics, I doubt I could get that good anytime soon 
Tight Lines~


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

llunge said:


> New to the board, couldn't help but jump in. I personally have witnessed one of esox's critics abuse a poor little muskie at West Branch. They trolled him up along Goose Island, netted it off the back of their fiberglass ski boat, took the hooks out in the boat, measured all of its' 32" on the floor of the boat, took one picture with one fisherman, dropped the fish while handing the fish to the other guy, took a second picture after the timer on the camera went off and then finally sent the fish back into the lake. The entire ordeal lasted nearly 5 minutes. I doubt if the fish survived. My belief is that if you do not intend to harvest a fish for consumption you should treat it in a manner that will ensure its survival. Images of small to medium size muskies on the message board may stir the hearts of those new to muskie fishing but quite frankly they don't do much for the tried and true. If you intend to release your catch please don't beat it to death for a photo. I've fished for muskies for a lot of years in a lot of places. I've been the Muskies Inc. route as well. I can understand esox's frustration. Dedicated muskie fishermen are a peculiar and passionate lot. Experienced anglers should set an example for those just starting. Fishing, especially muskie fishing, is about the experience not just fueling ones ego. When you catch a muskie please handle it carefully, take a photo only when the situation is right. Don't be tempted to boost your ego while leaving a trail of "belly up" future trophies in your wake.


1. I was not one of Tom's critics. I said his post seemed out of character after talking to him on the lake a few times and on another board.

2. We heard some of the name calling and foul mouthed temper tantrum coming from you and I am embarrassed to say we are in the same sport.

3. Your story is all wrong. Not that it is any of your business but I did take the hooks out in the water. My fishing partner that day survived cancer last year and is just really happy to get out again. He has probably handled more fish than you and all your KIN put together but has only recently started fishing intently for muskie and wanted a pic for himself, not to try to impress you or anyone else. The pic wasn't posted. In fact, I believe the only pictures I've posted this year out of the 21 caught from my SKI Boat (sorry I don't have a boat that meets your standards) were of a 40.5, a 48, and a 45. I would have posted the 44 I caught last night but I didn't get a pic. Sorry, I must have missed yours. By the way, I only fish WB not Canada, WI, or MN so I guess that's why I don't have an elitist attitude yet. Maybe we should hang out so I could learn from one of the best.

4. Nice first post. Bet you have a lot of friends.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

s.o.b....im sorry steve i have now dragged you into this crap...i am going now to delete it all as i should have done the other day..! nice job on the 44".


----------



## DACEAC (Apr 26, 2009)

Would really like to learn to catch musky. It woud be awesome to hook something like what you guys are catching. Love seeing all the pics, those fish are incredible:d


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice Fish!


----------



## llunge (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow! I see that a nerve has been struck. Muskie fishermen truly are a peculiar and passionate lot !!!! If nothing else, maybe something good will come from it all. Sometimes we all need a reality check on how we handle our muskie catch, especially those that catch a lot of fish. Ensuring a good survival rate will help keep the muskie population up, that in turn will increase the odds for all of us, especially those that are just starting out. Wading through all of the other personal comments that's really the bottom line. With state budgets squeezed and stocking programs under the microscope it's more important now than ever. And by the way, Vince makes a heck of a lure!


----------



## ashjoy617 (Jan 8, 2009)

i would like to go out on a boat and catch some muskie, i've never caught one and i don't have a boat..... help me out.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Make sure all you Muskie guys join my Muskie and Pike group!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Make sure all you Muskie guys join my Muskie and Pike group!


what Muskie and Pike group?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Go to
Community+Social Groups+Muskie and Pike


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, thanks Muskieman


----------

